# MIDI Plugin für Photoshop



## DJLopez (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche schon seit Jahren ein Midi-Plugin für Photoshop.

Wer jetzt verwundert guckt, weil er mit Audiosoftware nix am Hut hat, hier kurz erklärt:

In Musikprogrammen (zB FLStudio) kann man nahezu ALLE einstellbaren Parameter einem Midi-Controller zuweisen, also zB einem Drehregler. Wenn man den Drehregler mit der Funktion "verknüpft" hat, kann man die Einstellung - als Beispiel die Lautstärke - immer über den Poti regeln, ohne das Fenster auf zu haben.

SOWAS hätte ich gern für Photoshop. 
Als Beispiel: Die Pinselgrösse per Poti ändern können, oder den Achswinkel eines Pinsels. Jedes Mal das Fenster aufmachen, jedes mal was eintippen... da könnte ich WAHNSINNIG werden. 

Gibt es sowas überhaupt noch nicht Ich würd sogar (mehr oder weniger VIEL) Geld dafür ausgeben

Falls jemand was weiss... Infos zu mir! 

Thx,
Lopez


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. April 2009)

Hi,
also die Pinselgröße kann man über ein Tastenkürzel vergrößern oder verkleinern. In PS CS (Ö und #) in älteren version ne wars , und . . Falls dir das schon weiter hilft.
Vielleicht kann man ja über Javascript irgendwie die Schnittstellen ansprechen. Nur so als gedankenanregung. hab davon aber zu wenig Ahnung.


----------



## chmee (24. April 2009)

Da das Photoshop Scripting Host sehr offen ist, sollte sich sowas machen lassen. Zum Beispiel über den VBScript-Kern..
Weiterhin könnte man - wie es DirtyWorld schon beschrieb - quasi die Midi-Daten zu Shortcuts umwandeln..

Wie ich sehe, kann MIDIOX per WSH bzw. COM benutzt werden, damit sollte es in Verbindung mit VBScript gehen.
Link : http://www.midiox.com/

mfg chmee


----------

